# New House Extension - recommendations



## Arvi

We are soon to start building works on a rear extension at our house and downstairs toilet. 
It will be a 3 m rear extension extending the kitchen and dining area into a U-shaped Open Plan area . Half the width of the extension will be a three panel aluminium bifold door and then the the other half will be bricked up with a window for the kitchen.

It will be a pitched roof and we are looking at 3 velux windows to let in as much natural light as possible.

We will be visiting a few kitchen showrooms with a view to them planning our kitchen. We also need to decide on flooring.

I would be interested to hear from members of the forum who have carried out similar home improvements works and if anyone has any particular Knowledge or experience that they could share with me to ensure that I get the most of this extension. This will not be a forever home So I won’t be going top end on quality but at the same time I’m not gonna be cutting corners.

Here’s a few things I need to Look into. 

1. Different brands of bifold door. I’ve had estimates for ALUK and Origin and Neofold. It will be around 3.3 m wide and about 2.1 m tall in a grey colour inside and out.Has anyone had any doors put in recently and can share any knowledge on these brands or others? Also has anyone had integrated blinds put in and if so would you recommend them. A guy that I know that does blinds said that the ones that clip into the frames are better than the ones within the glazed panels as if there is ever an issue the maintenance cost or replacement is a lot lower. Also he said integrated blinds visually show a lot more when they are drawn all the way to the top 

2. Flooring. The kitchen will flow into a dining area and a living room. Visually I think it would look better if all the flooring was the same but at the same time I wish for there to be some carpet for a bit of comfort into the living area. Is there a way of seamlessly having flooring that would look good. Our builder said they Westex LVT flooring looks nice and cheaper than kardeen. 

3. Fitted kitchen appliances. We would like to have integrated appliances although we realise that this will come at a cost. Any advice here and it’s something like AEG OK? We will need a Oven and grill,and dishwasher, washing machine and tumble dryer. And then thinking about getting a American style fridge but that won’t be integrated.

4. I will have a Denon amp and surround sound speakers hooked up to a TV in the living area to Sky Q. I’m also thinking about having two or three speakers in the extended bit of the house. Any recommendations here on ceiling speaker and also any recommendations On a couple of outdoor speakers.

5. I’ve got a Google mini at present. We also have hive. Is it worth having any other smart technology to make our day-to-day lives a bit better ?

6. We will be relocating the boiler upstairs and a new boiler will need to be installed. Again any recommendations here as to brands to avoid or go for. 

Any other hints and tips will be most welcome !


----------



## WHIZZER

1. Different brands of bifold door. I've had estimates for ALUK and Origin and Neofold. It will be around 3.3 m wide and about 2.1 m tall in a grey colour inside and out.Has anyone had any doors put in recently and can share any knowledge on these brands or others? Also has anyone had integrated blinds put in and if so would you recommend them. A guy that I know that does blinds said that the ones that clip into the frames are better than the ones within the glazed panels as if there is ever an issue the maintenance cost or replacement is a lot lower. Also he said integrated blinds visually show a lot more when they are drawn all the way to the top

_My parents have intergrated blinds in the bifolds an they are really good theirs are inside the window not clip on versions _

2. Flooring. The kitchen will flow into a dining area and a living room. Visually I think it would look better if all the flooring was the same but at the same time I wish for there to be some carpet for a bit of comfort into the living area. Is there a way of seamlessly having flooring that would look good. Our builder said they Westex LVT flooring looks nice and cheaper than kardeen.

_Why not have a rug over the one type of flooring ? _

. Fitted kitchen appliances. We would like to have integrated appliances although we realise that this will come at a cost. Any advice here and it's something like AEG OK? We will need a Oven and grill,and dishwasher, washing machine and tumble dryer. And then thinking about getting a American style fridge but that won't be integrated.

_We have siemens which have been very good and Aeg for washing/tumble dryer_

. I will have a Denon amp and surround sound speakers hooked up to a TV in the living area to Sky Q. I'm also thinking about having two or three speakers in the extended bit of the house. Any recommendations here on ceiling speaker and also any recommendations On a couple of outdoor speakers.

_You can get Bluetooth ceiling speakers now so that would be my option - then you can hook up your phone or a alex/google _

6. We will be relocating the boiler upstairs and a new boiler will need to be installed. Again any recommendations here as to brands to avoid or go for.

_Worcester bosch_


----------



## ollienoclue

I would not have integrated appliances if it was me in all honesty. They all break/die eventually and so it is far easier to have a slot in/out version. Integrated oven by all means but everything else freestanding. A lot of modern appliances can be had with whatever finish or colour use desire and they are hardly offensive to look at.


----------



## DrEskimo

Did similar extension, along with complete renovation of my property couple of years back.

Photos are a bit hit and miss, but I documented in this thread. 
Hopefully it's of use to you!

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390607


----------



## Marve

ollienoclue said:


> I would not have integrated appliances if it was me in all honesty. They all break/die eventually and so it is far easier to have a slot in/out version. Integrated oven by all means but everything else freestanding. A lot of modern appliances can be had with whatever finish or colour use desire and they are hardly offensive to look at.


An integrated appliance is still ultimately just slotted out and its replacement slotted in. Just a cover door to take off first, a few screws and you're done.


----------



## shl-kelso

I have AEG integrated appliances fitted during my self build, and have been in for 12 years now. The only repairs needed have been a fan element in the oven (replaced a couple of years ago), and the dishwasher has has a few repairs (replacement pump, new spray bars and basket runner wheels). Microwave, ceramic hob, and fridges have been faultless.

We also have an integrated washing machine in the utility room (no dryer), and have used Beko - just replaced one that died after 8 years and paid less than £500 for next day delivery, fully fitted (including rehanging the cover door) and disposal of the old unit. With two teenage kids the washing machine is in pretty much constant daily use, and the previous machine to the first Beko (an Indesit) had also,lasted a similar time (we brought it with us from our previous house). While I’m sure the washer could have been repaired, we could not easily cope for any length of time without it so chose to replace instead (we would have to wait at least 2 weeks for an engineer to visit and then wait again for parts, so could easily have been without the machine for a month).

The Beko we chose was a recommended model from Which, and has a 3 year guarantee, and works as well as any other machine we’ve had in the past.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso

In terms of Audio, I use Sonos Amps wired to ceiling speakers in a number of rooms in the house. I have pairs of 880sin some rooms and 865DT single-stereo speakers in bathrooms/shower rooms.

Foe me, Sonos is so straight forward, although using their Amos and in-ceiling speakers is much more costly than using their free standing speakers.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso

For automation, it’s a case of how far you want to go and how much you want to spend!

I use Honeywell Evohome for fully room-zoned heating control, Amazon Alexa for voice assistant/control, Helvar lighting controls for scene-set/dimmable lighting around the house.

I also pre-wired my house with tons of Cat5e, so any connected kit that can use wired Ethernet is plugged in and only devices that cannot run wired use WiFi. I use a managed WiFi setup based on Ubiquiti UniFi with the POE access points hard wired back to my central network switches. 

All AV kit including Sonos, my Lounge AVR and all video/audio sources are hidden away in a 19” rack in a landing cupboard. I also have HD-BaseT matrix 1080p HDMI distribution for my TVs excluding the Lounge. The lounge is full 4K UHD, so that uses a separate set of sources via the AVR, using a fibre based 18Gbs uncompressed extender setup.

I use Dahua CCTV IP POE cameras, and use a symbology NAS as my NVR (and also as my media server for music and video libraries).

If I were building again now I would still pre-wire for speakers, Cat5e/Cat6, and triple screened coax, but I’d also run some multi mode fibre for key network backbone runs, plus additional cabling for fibre HDMI distribution. Cable is relatively cheap to install while building work is taking place, but expensive and disruptive to fit in a finished house!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kh904

Arvi said:


> My parents had a 4m full width extention done a few years - be prepared for stress, going over time & over budget!!!
> 
> We had french doors so can comment on bi-folding doors
> 
> 2. Flooring. The kitchen will flow into a dining area and a living room. Visually I think it would look better if all the flooring was the same but at the same time I wish for there to be some carpet for a bit of comfort into the living area. Is there a way of seamlessly having flooring that would look good. Our builder said they Westex LVT flooring looks nice and cheaper than kardeen.
> 
> *We replaced all the flooring downstairs with one style of laminate (reasonable decent quality) flooring as most of the downtairs is open plan.
> It looks so much cleaner and bigger (the walls are also painted the same colour) as the different areas aren't broken up with different flooring & coloured walls!
> As previously suggested, you can soften the hard, cold materials with soft furnishings like rugs*
> 
> 3. Fitted kitchen appliances. We would like to have integrated appliances although we realise that this will come at a cost. Any advice here and it's something like AEG OK? We will need a Oven and grill,and dishwasher, washing machine and tumble dryer. And then thinking about getting a American style fridge but that won't be integrated.
> 
> *We have a AEG hood, & integrated fridge freezer, Bosch oven & hob and Hoover integrated washing machine.
> Integrated is 100% the way to go when it cones to the visuals! It looks so much cleaner & easy on the eye.*
> 
> 5. I've got a Google mini at present. We also have hive. Is it worth having any other smart technology to make our day-to-day lives a bit better ?
> 
> *IMO smart tech isn't all that and personally I think it has security & privacy issues. *
> 
> Any other hints and tips will be most welcome !


*Planning everthing down to the detail ie. what size kitchen units, layouts, sockets, walkways, any practicality issues etc now on paper. Saves so much time and ultimately money rather than doing it mid way or at the end of the main build, only to find things that may not work for you - think 10 steps ahead, and think about your day to day living routine!
*


----------



## THE CHAMP

As far as the new kitchen go do not get a Howdens or Wren kitchen As a kitchen fitter they are 2 brands that I tell all my customers to avoid you may want to take a look at DIY Kitchens in yorkshire these are very good quality at a very good price I also fitt a lot of Nobillia kitchens which are german and the quality is good and dont cost a fortune


----------



## Darlofan

THE CHAMP said:


> As far as the new kitchen go do not get a Howdens or Wren kitchen As a kitchen fitter they are 2 brands that I tell all my customers to avoid you may want to take a look at DIY Kitchens in yorkshire these are very good quality at a very good price I also fitt a lot of Nobillia kitchens which are german and the quality is good and dont cost a fortune


I've always heard good things about Howdens kitchens. What in your experience is wrong, quality or service?


----------



## packard

Marve said:


> An integrated appliance is still ultimately just slotted out and its replacement slotted in. Just a cover door to take off first, a few screws and you're done.


Agree, a good kitchen fitter and sparks/plumber will make it VERY easy to install and remove later on. And looks IMO a lot smarter


----------



## THE CHAMP

Darlofan said:


> I've always heard good things about Howdens kitchens. What in your experience is wrong, quality or service?


The way this company works just does not sit well with me they will charge you as much as they think they can get away with. Nothing is priced so how can anyone do a like for like price comparrison with other suppliers also with a howdens kitchen you are getting just a kitchen and nothing more that can be had B&Q and dont even think about there own brand lamona appliances. the reason howdens do so well is it it geared up for building contractors who just put it on account and take forever to pay for it. just pop over to and search howdens

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1031494583539320/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## Tricky Red

Bifold, at least you are going Aluminium but let the Bifold manufacturer install it as they will fully understand the importance of heeling and toeing the doors. Otherwise, they will drop and drag. 

Flooring, we have engineered oak and it is stunning. 

Velux, unless you can reach them go for remote control, worth the extra. 

Kitchen, we bought ours through an independent. The appliances are Samsung oven x 2, AEG hob and Bosch extractor. AEG fridge. We have separate utility with all Bosch appliances. One tip, good quality stainless sink looks good.


----------



## Clyde

I won't get drawn into what brand of kitchens are good, but what I will say they are only as good as the person/people fitting them.


----------



## Arvi

Wow thank you everyone for your responses. Been chasing architects and looking at kitchens - so much choice.

If anyone is looking at flooring we were recommended to visit this showroom and they have such a large variety that you can compare under one roof, and take samples away with you, based in Evesham, Worcestershire

https://www.karndean.com/en-gb/floors/our-showroom



DrEskimo said:


> Did similar extension, along with complete renovation of my property couple of years back.
> 
> Photos are a bit hit and miss, but I documented in this thread.
> Hopefully it's of use to you!
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=390607


Thank you for reminding me of your project. I remember reading it when you were doing work to your property thinking I hope mine comes out as nice, and kudos to you for doing a lot yourself.

I need to get my head down and plan socket locations and cabling for my surround sound set up. Sockets in kitchens will be planned by our kitchen consultant which takes some of the stress away.

With a bit of luck architects plans will be with me next week and once approved and submitted the builder will start works.

I currently have an outside tap in the rear garden and then connect a hose to run to the front to clean the car. I'm thinking whilst there will be plumbing works going on within the garage I might get an internal tap but in there as well. In addition may recycle some of the existing kitchen cupboards to go into garage for storage.

Any other tips, please keep them coming !


----------



## Clyde

Check out pinterest. You'll find lots of inspiration on there. We are in the process of moving (fingers crossed) and it's serving me well how we can create and use existing space. Sometimes you just need to visualise something and for that it helps a great deal.


----------



## t1mmy

We had a 3 panel Origin bi-fold fitted earlier this summer and it’s great. The quality is really good and it comes with a good warranty. It’s early days but no issues so far, with it being aluminium I don’t really foresee any either.


----------



## Arvi

Managed to see an Origin 4 panel yesterday next to an Evolution 4 Panel. Both looked good, price was around £800 difference, with Origin offering more variety of door handles ! They seem to be more recognized and 20 year warranty. That said I don't think the runners/tracking is included in many warrantys and that's where the faults would normally occur if an issue arose.


----------



## Arvi

As well as rear extension we are having a downstairs WC installed which will be built at the back for the garage.

Currently my outside tap is at the rear of the house. As the plumber will need to install new pipes into garage for the WC would it cost much more to ask for a cold tap to be put towards the front of the garage? and furthermore, although I thought it would be too much of a luxury would adding an additional hot tap to go along side it so that I can get warm water in my buckets add much cost as well?

I remember seeing some nice set ups on this forum but the search bar didn't lead me to what I was after so if anyone can post pictures of their set ups that would be good. My ideal would be that the pressure washer and hose from tap is neatly set up in the garage so that I can then use them without having to go back and forth from the back.


----------



## Darlofan

Arvi said:


> As well as rear extension we are having a downstairs WC installed which will be built at the back for the garage.
> 
> Currently my outside tap is at the rear of the house. As the plumber will need to install new pipes into garage for the WC would it cost much more to ask for a cold tap to be put towards the front of the garage? and furthermore, although I thought it would be too much of a luxury would adding an additional hot tap to go along side it so that I can get warm water in my buckets add much cost as well?
> 
> I remember seeing some nice set ups on this forum but the search bar didn't lead me to what I was after so if anyone can post pictures of their set ups that would be good. My ideal would be that the pressure washer and hose from tap is neatly set up in the garage so that I can then use them without having to go back and forth from the back.


If having water put in already it shouldn't cost that much more to add 2 extra. I've just put hot and cold outside taps on my extension. Had them.in garage in last house too. Wouldn't be without them now, makes life so much easier. Also good for warming hands in winter when outside and for us, washing the dog before coming in when she's been to the beach or muddy forest.


----------



## hopeful

When we did the kitchen a while back we used Vusta luxury vinyl planks. Still looking as good as new after a year and, if did need to replace any, just heat with a hair dryer to soften the pressure sensitive adhesive, lift the plank and replace with one that you'll probably have spare. According to the fitter, cheaper and better than Karndean.

Our kitchen was from www.diy-kitchens.com, which someone has already mentioned. Quality was very good and they had a larger range of cabinet sizes than most of the competition.


----------



## Arvi

So building work started last week and the builders are at damp proof course already and started laying the bricks this morning. Really impressed with how much they got done last week and excitement is kicking in.

1. We are having 4 velux windows and the builder threw in the choice of electric or solar panel velux in addition to manual. I had a quick look online and the electric/solar are about £300 extra. I was thinking maybe to get an electric velux for one of the 4,, perhaps in the kitchen, as the open diner will have a big bi fold.

Has anyone fitted any of the 3 options and can give real life experiences of if it was worth it. 

2. Also we have decided to add a shower into the downstairs WC. We like the open plan walk in style with just a big glass screen and a mixer shower. AS we are now going to have a combi boiler installed the builder has recommended we also chain the upstairs shower which is currently electric to a mixer as well. Has anyone got any recommendations on mixer showers/screens and taps etc.


----------



## Serkie

Good luck with the build. Hope you have time to share some photos? Be good to see it progress.

I’d recommend going for the electric Integra Velux Windows. It’s not just that they open electrically but also the capability to bolt on Velux accessories like electric blinds without any additional wiring.


----------



## Arvi

Thank you Sergie, I've been taking day by day pictures so hope to have a build thread soon as a lot of the ones on here have been very inspirational. Wish I'd put a time lapse camera up from the start now, still time I guess if I can find a camera to put on the shed.

Thank you also for confirming my thoughts, and good point about the electric blinds. My builders going to price up the solar version, think the motors are around £300 per window so I may go for 2 out of the 4 windows with an electric motor - they auto open and close if it gets too hot or rains!


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Deffo go remote opening Velux with blinds.
We have 4 in our bedroom and they're brilliant although no Alexa control available. 
The other one in our hallway isn't remote and it's a right pain to open and is probably the one that lets out the most heat in the summer. Mistake on my part. 
Plenty of sockets in kitchen and behind the telly/av locations.
Moduleo vinyl is pretty decent
Todd doors are ace
Buy the best quality door sets you can, generally most of them are crap. If not, get your chippy to make them from MDF. 
Origin doors are decent, there are cheaper ones just as good however some are prone to the dust seals peeling off. They'll generally only stop opening if the lintel/steel over the top deflects. Up the size one to avoid this.
Steel is cheap to buy, expensive to install. 
If cladding the outside, consider a composite instead of cedar. 
This is mine...looks pukka imo









Boiler..Worcester Bosch
Don't use cheap radiator valves, invariably they'll leak

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Will post up some more info tomorrow...have a bespoke kitchen, painted, cost a fortune and actually isn’t that hard wearing as it chips too easily. When I remember the other make (German) we considered I’ll post as in hindsight that would have been better it just wasn’t quite as flexible.
Had a Howdens kitchen in previous house and it was fine. We got a deal  
Change hinges to a quality brand and there’s nothing wrong with them.
As with cars, it’s all a matter of personal taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eibbor

Have a look at CDA appliances, we have them in our kitchen and they come with a 5 year warranty. One year in and can't fault them at all!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcarpchaser

Ze German kitchen we thought was decent was Hacker 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

